# World's most expensive sandwich?



## sooC (Aug 5, 2013)

Lab-grown burger to be tasted in London - RTÉ News


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 5, 2013)

I think, when you read the scientist's reasoning behind this research, it's the way to go. Apparently it didn't taste too bad either. Hopefully the next step will be Stem Cell Sirloin


----------



## Vertigo (Aug 5, 2013)

I think it's really quite exciting; still a long way to go but (live) meat production is so staggeringly inefficient that any improvement is likely to good for everyone globally.

They were talking about it on the radio this morning with one punter hugely enthusiastic (though agreeing it would be a while before it was commercial) and another condemning it and how dreadful it would taste and appalling the texture would be... and she hadn't even tried it yet!


----------



## Ursa major (Aug 5, 2013)

Regarding efficiency, I suspect a lamb burger coming from an animal reared in a marginal area of the country (such as the side of a fell or tor) would probably be more efficiently produced than one coming from a factory.


----------



## Overread (Aug 5, 2013)

Vertigo said:


> I think it's really quite exciting; still a long way to go but (live) meat production is so staggeringly inefficient that any improvement is likely to good for everyone globally.



Not only that but they are moving closer and closer toward more battery meat farms. Cows are, in the UK, slowly shifting into bigger and bigger herds all kept indoors (although I will say that at present their living conditions are vastly superior to chickens and other indoor bred fowl - however its only a matter of scale before sloppyness and profit pressure change that).


----------



## Vertigo (Aug 5, 2013)

I agree with both of you, though I would say, Mosaix, that hill reared sheep are a tiny proportion of the meat we consume even in places like Wales and the Highlands.


----------



## mosaix (Aug 5, 2013)

Vertigo said:


> I agree with both of you, though I would say, Mosaix, that hill reared sheep are a tiny proportion of the meat we consume even in places like Wales and the Highlands.



Did a double-take there Vertigo, dud you mean UM?

Anyway I think it's a step in the right direction. When the industry matures I'm sure growing protein in this way will be the most efficient method.


----------



## Vertigo (Aug 6, 2013)

oops sorry yes Mosaix I dud, I'm loosing it!


----------



## Boneman (Aug 6, 2013)

Soylent Green, next stop!!


----------



## sooC (Aug 6, 2013)

Bucket O'Nubbins. 
What marketing name would you give it? The ribless sandwich? Cheese Bleurgher?


----------



## JoanDrake (Aug 13, 2013)

Lab Grown Caviar would be something lots of people would pay big money for, and might very well save many now endangered species of fish.

Next on to Genetic Engineering, think of a nontoxic puffer.


----------



## BetaWolf (Aug 13, 2013)

How else are you going to get a burger on Science Observatory Meier-Reynolds orbiting Proxima Centauri at 5:30 in the morning?


----------



## ed9428 (Aug 19, 2013)

I would eat it.
Its either lab meat or insect paddies for the future.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Aug 19, 2013)

That's ridiculous, ed.


You could always have rat.


----------



## jastius (Sep 12, 2013)

there was a science fiction story about rats being gene engineered to the size of cows and used for steaks...think i would go with the filet of fish or the mushroom cap burger


----------

